# MBTI and Color Theory Experiment w/ Color Comparison Chart



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Hmm the bottom right is 'my colour'. It's a colour I wear a lot, decorate with and people who know me associate that colour with me but if I managed to make sense of your writing correctly then it doesn't match my type. I'm an ISFP but that colour is the ESFJ colour. The second colour I'm mad for is the top right which I think is the ISFJ one. (ps it took me like 20 minutes to make sense of this, it'd be so much easier if you included a chart of types in a grid in the right positions so we could directly compare...)


----------



## Gregoiresan (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello,

I think there could be a confusion between favorite colors and brain functionalities preferences corresponding to colors... and this are 2 different subjects to me. The first one couldn't be associated to MBTI to me and I will explain why. And the second isn't clear either as we didn't talk about what could be a benefit in knowing what color to associate to MBTI profiles. 

Let me clear those :

First, if someone loves black, well, stick to it as much as you like. I believe that love for a color, shapes and materials all depend on what is the object, the place and/or the time where those are seen. For example, I love wearing grey clothes with touches of blue. But, for my home, I prefer dark red, brown and white with touches of green and orange. Like every one, colors can be preferred in some part of our lives, and other colors in another part. So, let's say that is : "Color Taste". And taste can be various and multidimensional... 

In the other hand, I think there is a more basic correlation between colors and brain region that could be activated by each color. And I believe this could be tested and verified by MRI. For example, trying to solve math problems on different card colors. A group of people could be trying to solve 2+2 on a blue card, another group on a Yellow Card and check what group has the best result. 

So, this bring me to the point of the benefits of these colors for each profile... Let me explain :

For example, ENTP primary function is Extraverted Intuition : Ne, and if we follow the association of colors described at the beginning of this thread, we should associate Yellow to ENTP in a major amount. And, this color, I believe, could be used for example in tennis for Roger Federer (he has be detected as ENTP). And this is a kind of perfect as Tennis is played with a yellow ball. It is quite caricatural approach, but I am sure this helps to make it brighter. 

Somehow, I believe that each type would have better results in their activities (sport, work, creating things...) by choosing the right colors corresponding to their MBTI types. Each one of them could reach their goals faster, and easily. 

What are your views about this ?


----------

